# Adding deep to med summer split.



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

I attempted my first split mid July in order to have multiple wintered hives. It was successful and the first round of brood shouid be emerging in the next day or so. I split some medium frames and installed in an 8 frame medium box. If it was a deep, id let it go through winter, but feel they will run out of room as it is in a single medium currently. (I'll only split deep frames from now on, it was a spur of the moment split from an overflowing hive). Im in north Florida. Still plenty of foraging left this year. Plenty of nectar coming in. Can I add an 8 frame deep under the medium this late in the year? Id like to keep a deep and medium for all of my brood boxes. I have 2 deep frames of honey I can take from other hives, plus a few more of drawn comb. That will leave 3 bare.

I'd like to do it soon to give the queen more room to lay. It's pretty tight in there now. Not from bees, but from lack of comb space.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

sure,, better if most or some was comb.
I do Nadir all the time, jet did 2 last night using wet mediums 10F under a deep of bees mid summer split.
they will "work down" into it.
if you only have a couple combs place them in the center.

GG


----------

